# Good beginner cart?



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I think that is a very adequate cart for training and the asking price seems fair to me. Having a training cart is a great idea IMO. That way your not risking your prize show cart to a green driving horse.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

It "could" work but I'd pass on it for a number of reasons. I want a back on a cart I start a horse in. When the horse pops forward, I want something behind me to help keep me in the cart. I don't want to be grabbing her face and balancing on her mouth because my weight is too far back. It takes strong stomach muscles, balance and practice to sit well in a jog cart. Another problem is the shalfs look brittle and weak for a working cart. They look like they've had some type of repair already. They will probably snap in two plus they're missing the footman's loops. The cart will put you very low behind her and you can't see much of anything. I would rather find something with larger wheels that allow you to see over her butt. It will also help you keep a straight line from her mouth to your hands. In a training cart, I also want wider tires more like motorcycle size. It will give you a better ride and the cart is easier to pull.

Keep looking.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

take a look at the easy entry cart. We have on and it is comfortable and light weight.

Tough-1 Easy Entry Driving Cart - Horse.com


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I prefer to start a horse minus the back rest. I had a horse bolt uncontrollably and I baled out the back. It was an Easy Entry Cart but instead of installing the seat I used a piece of padded 3/4" piece of plywood. Had I not, I'd have been either in hospital or in the ground. I was wondering if the shafts were long enough. Jog carts get lots of mileage on the race track with standardbreds.


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

I also use a easy entry with a back on it. Some horses can be a little more sudden in their forward movement when they first start out. The last thing I want to do is fall out the back and have a loose cart horse. The 'easy entry' will provide you with a bail out point if you think its something you will need.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would pass and save for a better one.
The seat is too low for a good breaking cart, you won't be able to see anything. God forbid if he kicked, he could easily kick up and over the cross bar, and you will be in the direct line of fire. 
In the 2nd photo look where the cart comes up on the man's leg, and the seat will be lower when hooked to horse. Your horse looks big.
I agree the shafts look brittle and weak.
The wheels look like they are two different sizes.
I think it looks a bit dangerous.

This is my breaking cart.
I think you could pick up something like this for $400-$450 at an auction,
remember that the wheels are the most expensive part.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your advice everyone. It's really helpful! Is it better to get a two wheeled cart to begin with? My mare is about 15 hands and built like a tank, if that helps anything.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You're better off with a 2 wheel cart. They are easier to learn in and maneuver. Leave the 4 wheelers for experienced horses and drivers. They are easier to tip over than 2 wheelers. You do need to check for balance in a good 2 wheeler. With someone sitting in the cart, pick up the shalfs and hold them where they would be on the horse. They should be light in your hands and the cart should roll easily.


----------

